# Used 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5s, some problems?



## ouyangcui (Apr 25, 2007)

I will get a used 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5s. It is 55K mileage right now. According to some manufactured recalls that has lots of post here of this car, I just wondering how often this car will have engine problems? And what kind of problem will occur?
Thanks


----------



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

I just traded my 03 2.5 altima for an 07 2.5s altima. I liked the 03 model. It had a lot of power for a 4 cylinder. Here are some of the issue i had to put up with the old car. I had to replace my brakepads almost every year( iguess it's due to my heavy foot& car size). As far as the engine goes i dint have any problems at all. I once replaced my crank shaft position sensor @ 70K km set me back a $400 canadian. The rad under warrenty thats about it. I started to hear a rattling noise under the car.When i spoke to dealer he said it could be the heat sheid.Even before i got it fixed i traded my car. Nothing major. 

By the way never serviced my car @ dealer..no maintenance crap..just regular oil change


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

These is an issue with over oil consumption with the 2003 model engine. certain engine serial number indicate that these engines are prone to burning oil. Do a search


----------

